# "Dog" holes



## ralphwilson867 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Guys (& Girls),

I'm new to the forum. I am building a woodworking table that will have a 3" oak top. Have any of you had any experience cutting dog holes with a router. I seems that alingement would be easier with a router, but with the top being 3" thick, it could be a problem. Any advise?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

A router should be able to do the job. I'd be worried about trying to rout through 3" oak though. Small bites, many many small bites.

There are others who may have a better idea than I.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ralphwilson867

You may want to forgo putting the holes in with a router,you may want to use the RAS or table saw and just put in grove in one side of the plank..
see below but if you have it glued up you can get 3" long router bits that can do the job..

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-3-B...4833232QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

=======




ralphwilson867 said:


> Hi Guys (& Girls),
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I am building a woodworking table that will have a 3" oak top. Have any of you had any experience cutting dog holes with a router. I seems that alingement would be easier with a router, but with the top being 3" thick, it could be a problem. Any advise?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Ralph.


----------

